# New Hair (kinda bad picture)



## stacey (Jan 30, 2006)

So I ended up cutting my hair like Darling Niki on MySpace & I colored it one color - Chocolate Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










This is kind of a bad picture but it's cute... at least I think. I'll post more (w/ FOTDs of course) in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have this rockstar party I'm going to in 2 weeks and I plan to spike it!! Its going to be SO cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2006)

hothothot!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

SEXY! Post more pics! I'd love to see how different it looks when its styled differently. The color looks amazing on you!


----------



## stacey (Jan 31, 2006)

that was supposed to be a mohawk but it fell down at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it was because i didn't put enough in my roots to make it stand. next time though.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 31, 2006)

I can't wait to see the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look so different! I love the color too.

What did you use to style it? You might need something stiffer. Got2B supposedly works really well. So well that you can't wash it out with regular shampoo. That's why I've never used it.


----------



## stacey (Jan 31, 2006)

I used Got2Be glue but I got something else. I think the reason why my hair didn't stand up straight with the glue was becuase i didn't put much (or hardly any) glue in the roots/base.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like it, it suits you! <3


----------



## user4 (Feb 1, 2006)

nice.... and i LOVE the makeup!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 1, 2006)

your hair actually looks awsome & very pretty too!


----------



## user3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Of course it's cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you could never look bad!


----------



## JJones (Feb 3, 2006)

-


----------



## stacey (Feb 4, 2006)

Heres a cut off picture of my hair today.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 4, 2006)

HOT!!! What did you use?


----------



## stacey (Feb 6, 2006)

Garnier Frustis Style XXL Volume Weightless Gel - All Day Volume - Strong


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Wicked! Really accentuates your eyes.


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 11, 2006)

The pomp looks really good  . Though I would use a pomade instead of gel so that it looks softer.


----------



## User34 (Feb 11, 2006)

very cute and trendy . I wish I could do somthing like that with my hair.
The first pic ur makeup looks real good.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2006)

sexy hair =)


----------



## stacey (Feb 20, 2006)

And finally the 'hawk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I posted these in the Member FOTD's section but more appropriate for the "Hair Salon".


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

It looks so good!


----------

